# Naval Books



## guns_and_roses (24 Mar 2008)

Anyone know of some good Naval books. Specifically first hand accounts during WW2-present time period. I would like to read one that tells of experiences in the Gulf, and of Canadians, but any countries are fine.

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2008)

"One Hundred Days"

Its written by Admiral Sandy Woodward. He was in command of the British Naval Task force first sent down to the Falklans in 1982. Very interesting read of tha tactical and political decisions involving the operation and a very good account of the losses the RN suffered.

In Paralel to that, give "No Picnic" a read. Its by Brigadier Julian Thompson. He was in Command of 3 Commando Brigade for the same operation.


----------



## MarkOttawa (24 Mar 2008)

Though a novel, this by Alistair MacLean is excellent (frigate on Murmansk run in WW II):

_HMS "Ulysses"_
http://www.amazon.co.uk/HMS-Ulysses-Alistair-MacLean/dp/0006135129

And two first-rate recent books on Midway:

_The Unknown Battle of Midway: The Destruction of the American Torpedo Squadrons_ 
by Alvin Kernan (was "was ordnance man on the aircraft carrier Enterprise")
http://www.amazon.ca/Battle-Midway-Destruction-American-Squadrons/dp/030010989X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1206405300&sr=8-2

_Shattered Sword: The Untold Story of the Battle of Midway_
by Jonathan Parshall and Anthony Tully
http://www.amazon.ca/Shattered-Sword-Untold-Battle-Midway/dp/1574889230/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1206405374&sr=1-1

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## guns_and_roses (24 Mar 2008)

I looked at all these books, and the One Hundred Days looks very intresting. Is it available in stores across Canada?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier said:
			
		

> I looked at all these books, and the One Hundred Days looks very intresting. Is it available in stores across Canada?



Yes it is


----------



## MarkOttawa (24 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier: As for the Gulf:

_The Persian Excursion:
The Canadian Navy in the Gulf War_
http://www.ciss.ca/books_Miller.htm



> Commodore Duncan (Dusty) E. Miller and Sharon Hobson
> The Canadian Peacekeeping Press and The Canadian Institute of Strategic Studies, 1995
> ISBN: 0-919769-0
> PRICE: $35.00 (+ shipping + GST)
> ...



Also:

_Operation Apollo The Golden Age of the Canadian Navy in the war against Terrorism_
http://macsnavylinks.ca/macamodius/reading.html



> 2004; Richard Gimblett. Magic Light (Ottawa) Book/DVD
> Available Nationwide at Chapters and The Book Room in Halifax. A real page turner, and the DVD brings it all to life.



That link also refers to several other Canadian naval books.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## guns_and_roses (24 Mar 2008)

Thanks for those links Mark very helpful! Also thanks to CDN Aviator.


----------

